# Randal TC50



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I’d snag it if I was closer.

Randall RG50TC 50 Watt Tube Combo Amplifier With Pedal | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gone.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya, that was a good deal for sure.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I can't believe how desirable these things have become. I had people around the world PMing me on Reverb years after I sold an RG 100 just in case it fell through and I held on to it. Just because Dimebag used them on the first record and even though he totally dumped them when he could afford better. They do 1 thing really well, and it ain't my thing - to each their own.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I can't believe how desirable these things have become. I had people around the world PMing me on Reverb years after I sold an RG 100 just in case it fell through and I held on to it. Just because Dimebag used them on the first record and even though he totally dumped them when he could afford better. They do 1 thing really well, and it ain't my thing - to each their own.


That was a TC in that Kijiji ad, not the full solid state RG series. Different amps.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh - said RG50 so just assumed same product line.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Oh - said RG50 so just assumed same product line.


TC is a full tube amp, 2 EL34’s and 3 12ax7’s. Think there might be a tube for reverb also. Crappy 70/80 speaker though. Pretty killer amp for $75!


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Coincidence????

Great tube amp..like brand new. Great dirty and clean | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL


----------

